# cats or dogs?



## CAT13 (Nov 11, 2008)

Which are better? And don't say dogs. Because dogs are not better than cats.

EDIT: oops, I meant to make it multiple choice. Oh well.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Cat, I like him (Twm). I wake him up when I cube:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=QbLQ1ulK2q8


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a cat, I like him and he likes me 
Ah, and he can solve a 5x5x5


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2008)

CATS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 11, 2008)

Cats ftw.


----------



## PeterV (Nov 12, 2008)

A lot of cat lovers on this forum, it seems. Well, I'll have to add my name to the list.


----------



## Athefre (Nov 12, 2008)

Obviously it's cats.


***Warning, Profanity***


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm going to have to say dogs...


----------



## shelley (Nov 12, 2008)

Despite the popularity of LOLcats, I'm going to say dogs.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 12, 2008)

shelley said:


> Despite the popularity of LOLcats, I'm going to say dogs.



There are also LOLdogs. They are stupid. I just 1 star them without looking at them


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Nov 12, 2008)

CATS FTW. especially kittens. my kitten is extreamly cute and cuddly...............................when he wants to be.


----------



## Erik (Nov 12, 2008)

Sadly we don't have a cat, but I'm really a cat guy


----------



## philkt731 (Nov 12, 2008)

"cat guy"?? thats like an oxymoron!!!
Dogs all the way


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 12, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> "cat guy"?? thats like an oxymoron!!!
> Dogs all the way




Didn't you bring your dog to Lexington?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 12, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the popularity of LOLcats, I'm going to say dogs.
> ...


LOLcats > LOLdogs
cats < dogs


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 12, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> "cat guy"?? thats like an oxymoron!!!



YOU LIE!!!


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Nov 12, 2008)

obviously you like cats because your username is CAT13 ;p. I can't really say because I don't own pets, but if I were to it would probably be cats


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 12, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> obviously you like cats because your username is CAT13 ;p.



Yeah, that is a bit of a giveaway


----------



## shelley (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php


----------



## Erik (Nov 13, 2008)

shelley said:


> http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php


 but but but.... kitties are sweet and soft! Right....?


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

Lol. Damn straight, cats>everything


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 13, 2008)

shelley said:


> http://www.catswhothrowupgrass.com/kill.php



LOL hilarious   

btw CATS!!!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Nov 13, 2008)

Cats are better.
They do not require a lot of maintenance and if you go on vacation for a couple of days, they will survive by catching birds and such.


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 13, 2008)

But I have two kitties, so that means that I have a 90+ percent chance that one of them is trying to kill me


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

I got 100% chance


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dene said:


> I got 100% chance



Bye, Dene. We'll miss you


----------



## Dene (Nov 13, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I got 100% chance
> ...



Really?


----------



## wryyl (Nov 15, 2008)

Dogs. My cat just lazes around all the time, and when cats DO get playful, it still doesn't beat the experience of playing with a dog - by far. I find cats to be boring, boring critters.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

Cats > humans + dogs (according to cats)
Humans > Dogs > Cats (according to my dog)
Humans > Dogs > Cats (according to me)

Since my dog and I agree I would have to say that dogs > cats.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 19, 2008)

cats:
easy
cute
cuddly


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Cats > humans + dogs (according to cats)



Cats are right  Especially considering humans + dogs = negative


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 19, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Cats > humans + dogs (according to cats)
> Humans > Dogs > Cats (according to my dog)
> Humans > Dogs > Cats (according to me)
> 
> Since my dog and I agree I would have to say that dogs > cats.



oh max, how i love you  i had a dream about a puppy like max called lester. did i tell you that? i can't remember


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 19, 2008)

According to cats, cats are gods and we are their slaves.
But we like to be cats' slaves, don't we? They are so cute, even when they wake you up at 7 am on the week-end because they are happy to see you


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 19, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > Cats > humans + dogs (according to cats)
> ...



No, you didn't tell me that. But it is good to hear that you had a dream that didn't involve "scared". I hope you will tell me about the dream on MSN tomorrow


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 20, 2008)

god is a cat

genisis 1 line 26: An Ceiling Cat sayed, letz us do peeps like uz, becuz we ish teh qte, An let min p0wnz0r becuz tehy has can openers.

cats may be gods, we have the can openers


----------



## Kian (Nov 24, 2008)

cats make my neck itch and blind me. not a fan.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 24, 2008)

d4m4s74 said:


> god is a cat
> 
> genisis 1 line 26: An Ceiling Cat sayed, letz us do peeps like uz, becuz we ish teh qte, An let min p0wnz0r becuz tehy has can openers.
> 
> cats may be gods, we have the can openers



Amazing. I started reading the first page (without reading the rest of your post) and by coincidence, I got to the same spot as you when I laughed out loud. I had to email this to somebody. Ceiling Cat made men because they know how to use can openers! That makes sense. The end of Proverbs 1 says if kittehs listen to Ceiling Cat then they will get their "cheezeburgerz" and not get "ded".

Anyway, I have a cat now, but always enjoyed dogs just as much as cats.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd rather just have a girlfriend.


----------



## SkateTracker (Nov 24, 2008)

Cats ftw. 

This is my kittay. He's the love of my life. =]






<3


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2008)

AWWWW!!!! My cats are the loves of my life too!


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 24, 2008)

Let's all post pictures of kitties  awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.

These pictures are from late april, early may


----------

